# Need help quitting



## Graycashier (Dec 10, 2019)

So I’ve been working as a seasonal guest advocate since November 16th and it has been alright. However, I need to quit. I’m still a high school student but I’m 18 so they give me a ton of hours and I was stupid at the beginning and put my availability unreasonable (my fault), and they said I couldn’t change my availability until 90 days. They starting to schedule me more and more. I work 8 hours for 5 days in a row on school days, and I can’t do that. I told them about this and they said they could fix it maybe. It’s all in the tech department too, which I don’t even know because I don’t work that department. Anyways, I’m falling behind in school and college applications so I need to quit now. I know that I should put in 2 weeks notice, but I know I will be unable to work for the next two weeks. I know by quitting without the 2 weeks notice, then you can’t work there again. I’m fine with this, I don’t plan on working at Target ever again, it wasn’t bad, just wanted a seasonal first job. I don’t work again until Friday, so should I do the resign thing on Workday then talk to them Friday or call them before I go in again. Also, before any of this, will quitting before 2 weeks notice affect future jobs? Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

Put in 2 weeks notice.
Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 10, 2019)

HR gurus please respond to this OP.

You need to tell your management you are still in HS. Target for the most part views any TM still in HS as a minor. This may vary in your locale. Rules for minors are limited # of hours and limited work time based on curfews and next school day.

Situations may vary where if they know school is not in session, they may be pushing hours on you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2019)

If they like you and want to keep you, they’ll bend over backwards for you. If they’ve already refused your requests, don’t fight it, like others have said.
RESIGN!


----------



## JAShands (Dec 10, 2019)

If HR doesn’t realize you’re still in high school you should tell them as soon as you possibly can. Call them tomorrow between classes, they’re extension 5 on the zebras, and please let them know. Your E/TL HR should be at the store until 4-5 tomorrow so if you can go in and sit down with them please go have that conversation! There are TMs looking for hours so they should be able to help you by cutting your shift in half or getting a whole shift covered.

We went through this with a TM we didn’t realize was still in HS. As soon as they cameto us and let us know we took immediate action on the schedules already posted to get their hours reduced and kept their situation in mind when writing future schedules. If they are unable to work with you then that’s the only sign you need to see that it’s time to resign.

——————————

Target has become much more lax about hiring unrehireable TMs over the last year. If you ever find yourself wanting employment with Target again go to one of the hiring events and speak to the HR Leader or call and ask if they can schedule you a time to go in and talk to them.Let them know you left due to too many hours while still in HS but you loved the job and being a TM. Sometimes you gotta drink the kool-aid, just remember baby sips are enough!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 10, 2019)

Not putting in a two week notice won’t affect future jobs. Do what’s best for you.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 10, 2019)

State laws vary, but in my state and many others, an employer is allowed to schedule an employee only a certain number of hours and during certain times of day if the person is still in high school (whether or not they're still a minor).  That they schedule you for so many hours on school days is really not kosher.
As to the two-weeks' notice, yes, it's customary.  Leaving this job off your resume is not going to be a big deal.  And since you don't want to work at Target in the future, it's not going to be in an issue as a re-hire.  So I say just go ahead and make your resignation effective immediately.
If you'd feel better about it, go in or just call and talk to your TL.  Maybe write down some notes if you feel nervous about it.  Just tell your TL that this isn't working out with your school schedule and doing well in school is more important.
And now you'll know for your next job about being realistic about your availability and figuring out how to coordinate a work schedule and school at the same time.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 10, 2019)

Quit. Concentrate on your school work and college applications, in the long run, their future benefits will out weigh any negatives created now by just quitting.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 10, 2019)

Didn't you tell them you were in HS when you applied?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2019)

School comes first. It’s not great to quit without giving two weeks notice, but sometimes circumstances don’t allow it, so do what you need to do to ensure your future success in life, quit and concentrate on school. You’ve gained some valuable experience here about availabilities and how management operates, so your time with Spot wasn’t wasted. Good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 10, 2019)

Forget them going to school is more important than working at the spot. Chances are future jobs are not gonna care about a seasonal job that quit while in high school. Besides your not ever gonna work there again so why care.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 10, 2019)

School comes first.  Both your current high school and your future college.  You have to have time to do your primary "job" of being a student, do all the steps necessary to find, enroll, and find funding for college.  You also need time to sleep and my math says that 6 average hours of high school, 8 hours of work, however many hours of homework does not give enough time to sleep.

Walking off the job during high school is not going to be frowned upon in your future endeavors.  Kids are squirrelly, adults know that, especially when work and school are combined and adults will respect that you realized education is so essential.  And honestly, Spot's not stupid enough to badmouth you when future employers verify your work history.  That's lawsuit right there, so all they will do is verify employment dates.

I'd skip talking to HR.  They'd have seen your employment application, they'd have seen you are a current student.  There are employers out there that are so eager to claim a worker they will try and talk that worker into dropping out, or hint it by overloading the schedule and then talking up how bad they need the worker at those times.  Be aware of that when you look at the crazy hours your store has given you.  Again, kids are squirrelly, adults know that, HR would be understanding of you being too enthusiastic on your availability and needing to scale it back while you are in school.  That is, if they wanted to be, and you said they are very much reluctant to change your availability.

Just walk.  There is no sense in risking your grades or late college applications because HR is noncommital in changing a high schooler's schedule to less than 8 hours on a school day.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 10, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> State laws vary, but in my state and many others, an employer is allowed to schedule an employee only a certain number of hours and during certain times of day if the person is still in high school (whether or not they're still a minor).  That they schedule you for so many hours on school days is really not kosher.
> As to the two-weeks' notice, yes, it's customary.  Leaving this job off your resume is not going to be a big deal.  And since you don't want to work at Target in the future, it's not going to be in an issue as a re-hire.  So I say just go ahead and make your resignation effective immediately.
> If you'd feel better about it, go in or just call and talk to your TL.  Maybe write down some notes if you feel nervous about it.  Just tell your TL that this isn't working out with your school schedule and doing well in school is more important.
> And now you'll know for your next job about being realistic about your availability and figuring out how to coordinate a work schedule and school at the same time.


Doesn’t even need to leave the job off the resume. Target cannot give out any details other than start and end date.


----------

